# Programme für Linux?



## dank0 (28 Januar 2004)

Diese Frage hat net so viel mit SPS zu tun aber ich hoffe mal das ihr sie mir trotztdem beantworten könnt 

Ja also ich hoffe mal das ich ins richtige Forum poste, habe mal ne Frage und zwar in der Schule benutzen wir Programme wie Splan oder ElectronicsWorkbench und wollte mal fragen ob ähnliche Programme auch für Linux gibt denn ich bin ein überzeugter Linux User. 


mfg dank0


----------



## Hanussen (21 März 2004)

also Step7 gibts auch für Unix,....

Und Freeware die so gut wie EWB Ist sollte es ja auch geben, ich halte nicht viel von EWB, sieht für mich wie ein Programm aus der Steinzeit aus,....


MfG Stefan


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

seit wann gibt es Step7 für Unix?
habe ich da etwas verpasst?

Günter


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

*Step 7 für Unix*

Gibt es eigentlich bereits irgend eine Software für Unix / Linux zum Programmieren von S7?
Das wäre ja sehr nützlich!


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Juni 2004)

Interessieren würde mich das auch, aber ich denke, dass hier ein paar bessere Foren beisind, für solche Fragen:

http://www.google.de/search?q=Linux+Forum&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=lr=lang_de

Aber lasst ruhig hier wieder eine Resonaz sehen.

Gruß pt


----------

